# Horizon 20" Classic v Yoder Cheyenne - Opinions?



## Trapps (Mar 31, 2018)

Hello all, new guy here doing a ton of research on my first smoker.

Some details:

I live in Michigan.
I grill on average at least 1.5x week, year round.
I will smoke equal amounts of fish as pork/beef combined.
I want 1/4, welded construction which drives the budget of under $1200. 

The 2 models I have seen, on-line only, that I like most are the https://www.yodersmokers.com/cheyenne.html and the http://www.horizonbbqsmokers.com/backyard-smokers-1/20-classic-smoker .

Neither can been seen in person nearby so I am collecting opinions and comments. 

I have looked at LyfeTyme, Lang and a few others, again all on-line.

Thanks in advance for any comments comparing the Yoder and Horizon.

Mark


----------



## sammartin (Mar 31, 2018)

Welcome to the forum!!

I have a Yoder Loaded Wichita, and i can attest to Yoder quality, built like a tank, customer service is awesome as well. It turns out some awesome food! Now saying that my next smoker will more than likely be a Horizon. I have seen a few of them in person and I like them alot, right up there with Yoder fit and finish.

SmokinAl on here has a Lang 36, which on there website says it $1,295, but hes had nothing but good things to say about it, hopefully he chimes in and can tell you more about it.

Your making a great decision regardless which direction you go. Both are very well built and have great seal, mine holds heat very well i put a log on every 45 min to and hour. Now with you being in the north it may be less. If you wanted to spend more, look around your area for some custom pit makers that would be willing to work with you on price. You could get options like a insulated fire box that will give you much better efficiency when you smoke in the winter.

Hope this helps! let us know if you have any other questions! Cheers!!


----------



## phatbac (Mar 31, 2018)

Yoder and Horizon are very very similar smokers and good ones too from all i have heard. I considered buying each when i was researching my smoker. I ended up getting a Lang 36 patio. it is an awesome smoker and worth every penny you pay for it. I do not regret my decision to buy her and love smoking with her. i have done about 90 smokes in the 26 months i have owned her and I love it. Whcih ever smoker you end up going with realize there is some hidden cost in shipping, either Lang or horizon or Yoder. and that cost will be a few hundred so remember that when budgeting. there are a few things you will probably need, like a cover/canopy, a fire extinguisher, gloves, wood supply, etc. So remember those things as well.

Here are a few pics of my Lang (Black Betty) in action...












IMG_20170610_075419.jpg



__ phatbac
__ Jul 8, 2017


















IMG_20170715_065225.jpg



__ phatbac
__ Jul 18, 2017


















IMG_20170701_050218.jpg



__ phatbac
__ Jul 2, 2017


















PRsmoker.jpg



__ phatbac
__ May 9, 2017


















chickhanger3.jpg



__ phatbac
__ Jan 17, 2017






If you have any questions about buying or owning a Lang smoker, feel free to PM me and i will answer them within a day or so.

Happy Smoking,
phatbac


----------



## Trapps (Apr 1, 2018)

Thanks for the comments! Shipping is a consideration, but part of the deal. very limited local options.

Sam, why Horizon next time around?


----------



## sammartin (Apr 2, 2018)

The main reason, my next pit will be on a trailer and Horizon has much more options/sizes in that category , where Yoder only has 4 trailer pits. Just echoing what phatbac said, they are very similar, I dont regret my Yoder purchase one bit. I shouldve been more clear on why i wanted to get a Horizon my next go around.


----------

